# Good Travel Agency Dubai



## carlinhos (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi,

not sure if someone asked already but did not find it on forum...

I am looking for a (good) travel agency here in Dubai that can offer 'corporate type of services for private' and book me personal flights since i want separate those from the company i work for..

Since i will do couple of multi-city, starting jouney one city&departure from dif, do one ways flights and at different class, its hard to do it online and also travel agency can get better deals on One Way multi Airlines than online..

Agency where i can email flights, get quote, pay with credit card and voila...

If someone can recommend some service let me know, 

Thanks!

Carlos


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

carlinhos said:


> Hi,
> 
> not sure if someone asked already but did not find it on forum...
> 
> ...


Hiya Carlos

Try this one - Uranus Travel (yes, rather unfortunate name)

Speak to Padmaja Paul - she's a lovely woman and very helpful. I think they offer the services you're looking for but not 100%. Her mobile no. is 050 5651817.

Good luck


----------



## carlinhos (Apr 23, 2011)

petrolhead said:


> Hiya Carlos
> 
> Try this one - Uranus Travel (yes, rather unfortunate name)
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!

Cheers,

carlos


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Cathy,

Do you happen to have an email for this travel agency? Someone asked me for recomendations so I'd like to pass this one on, but my friend is in Oz so probably easier if they contact them by email

thanks


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

dnata are the largest agency in the UAE so should in theory have the best deals


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi Cathy,
> 
> Do you happen to have an email for this travel agency? Someone asked me for recomendations so I'd like to pass this one on, but my friend is in Oz so probably easier if they contact them by email
> 
> thanks


Sure Izzy, but unfortunately I've left their business card at work and am not back in office until Sunday, however I will call them tomorrow when they reopen and retrieve email from them and will post message on here for you.

Btw, wish you were attending the Iftar on Sunday, would have been lovely to meet you


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

mitchell0417 said:


> dnata are the largest agency in the UAE so should in theory have the best deals


Quite possibly Mitchell, but Uranus from my point of view is highly recommended. Always looked after me in the past.

Still, be interesting to know whether Carlos or Izzy's friend have managed to accomplish their requirements, and from where


----------



## carlinhos (Apr 23, 2011)

petrolhead said:


> Quite possibly Mitchell, but Uranus from my point of view is highly recommended. Always looked after me in the past.
> 
> Still, be interesting to know whether Carlos or Izzy's friend have managed to accomplish their requirements, and from where




Unfortun i couldn't get hold of your contact and since i was bit limited in terms of timming (14 hectic flights until end mth will start tomorrow) i end up using my old contact in the country where i was living before move here that was able to help..

Anyhow i will try to use them again in near future since online its bit hard to book several multi-cities, diferent Airliners, dif seat class, one ways, etc... 

Uranus is a... cool name for travel agency  Maybe they start promoting trips to other planets or maybe they just watching to many movies 

URL: http://www.uranustravel.com/Uranus/Flight.aspx


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

carlinhos said:


> Unfortun i couldn't get hold of your contact and since i was bit limited in terms of timming (14 hectic flights until end mth will start tomorrow) i end up using my old contact in the country where i was living before move here that was able to help..
> 
> Anyhow i will try to use them again in near future since online its bit hard to book several multi-cities, diferent Airliners, dif seat class, one ways, etc...
> 
> ...


Haha possibly Carlos :tongue1:

Sorry that you weren't able to use them this time and I know what a pain multiple bookings are but next time around when you have a bit more time speak to Padmaja with all your details and she will definitely come back with a more or less decent itinerary for you


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Carlinhos,

I have been doing some business trips and I honestly have not found one that could beat the Kayak website deals. They have a very strong multi city search engine and they return the results based on the network that you are interested like Star Alliance or Skymiles. Orbitz and flightnetwork do a pretty good job too.

However, they do not have on their database some airlines like Qatar airways. That's the only downside I think. If you are planning to travel around this region then yes I agree that agencies are the best bet.

For business trips I use agencies mostly because the company needs to issue a purchase order.







carlinhos said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since i will do couple of multi-city, starting jouney one city&departure from dif, do one ways flights and at different class, its hard to do it online and also travel agency can get better deals on One Way multi Airlines than online..
> 
> ...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

petrolhead said:


> Sure Izzy, but unfortunately I've left their business card at work and am not back in office until Sunday, however I will call them tomorrow when they reopen and retrieve email from them and will post message on here for you.
> 
> Btw, wish you were attending the Iftar on Sunday, would have been lovely to meet you


Thanks Cathy! Sunday is fine, no problem. I believe my friend needs an itemised bill for a trip from Oz to Dubai for their family fto fulfill her husband's company requirements or something like that, which is why they can't go through a regular internet travel website. 

Would've loved to join the Iftar, however Sundays are my weekly Skype date with my family back home so unfortunately will have to give it a miss, hopefully I can join next time


----------



## carlinhos (Apr 23, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Hi Carlinhos,
> 
> I have been doing some business trips and I honestly have not found one that could beat the Kayak website deals. They have a very strong multi city search engine and they return the results based on the network that you are interested like Star Alliance or Skymiles. Orbitz and flightnetwork do a pretty good job too.
> 
> ...


thanks Canuck_Sens, i will give it a try next time i need, now i am done of bookings/travelplanning for this month (my Ramadan is done now)


----------



## carlinhos (Apr 23, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Thanks Cathy! Sunday is fine, no problem. I believe my friend needs an itemised bill for a trip from Oz to Dubai for their family fto fulfill her husband's company requirements or something like that, which is why they can't go through a regular internet travel website.
> 
> Would've loved to join the Iftar, however Sundays are my weekly Skype date with my family back home so unfortunately will have to give it a miss, hopefully I can join next time


Cool , thks for all the info!

Been a bit reluctant to join this web Socialization events so far but when i am back will join one of these to check it out  

have fun!


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Thanks Cathy! Sunday is fine, no problem. I believe my friend needs an itemised bill for a trip from Oz to Dubai for their family fto fulfill her husband's company requirements or something like that, which is why they can't go through a regular internet travel website.
> 
> Would've loved to join the Iftar, however Sundays are my weekly Skype date with my family back home so unfortunately will have to give it a miss, hopefully I can join next time


Morning Izzy, as I said previously, Padmaja Paul is my contact there - she's actually the branch manager of the agency and her email is - [email protected]

Good luck and hope your friend can acquire what she needs


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

petrolhead said:


> Morning Izzy, as I said previously, Padmaja Paul is my contact there - she's actually the branch manager of the agency and her email is - [email protected]
> 
> Good luck and hope your friend can acquire what she needs


Thaaaaaaaaanks!


----------

